# Match Play?



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

Our club has just started organized Ladies Match Play. I played in the first round today and had a great time! I think this is a great way to promote golf to give another reason (excuse!) to get out on the course. What does your club do to encourage your female members?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Where I work, the course is privately owned, but is run like a public course. They don't have a men's or woman's league, just open tee times. In reality, we have very few women who play golf at Killian Greens.

Now that may change in a few years. The teaching pro specializes in teaching young children. Out of 60 or so students he has, they are predominently little girls. One can only hope.


----------



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

Great idea Kathy! There are still a lot of women who feel intimidated about going out on the course. Everything that can be done to encourage their playing this great game is a good idea!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Lady Golf Pro said:


> Great idea Kathy! There are still a lot of women who feel intimidated about going out on the course. Everything that can be done to encourage their playing this great game is a good idea!


I totally agree with you. I assist with a girls golf camp age 7 to 17 and we are encouraging these young players to countinue in school playing and that there is scholorship money for girls to play in college.


----------

